# Survey Passed!



## Kencigler (Aug 3, 2014)

Today was the survey and Sea trials. 
In general, surveyor said boat was in very good shape for a 30 year old!
(28' O'day)
Some moisture on the transom and near the shroud chainplates, but fiberglass is sturdy.
Sails are a bit rough and need some TLC this winter (Clean and stitch)
The flares expired last month
The stern light is out
and the head hand pump doesn't work (rebuild seals or replace)
Very pleased, so we'll be closing next week.
First time boat owners!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

congratulations! If you really want to you might be able to use the results to get a bit off the price, but if you are happy with the price (don't know what you offered) just enjoy. You still should have some time to get out before winter, depending on where you are. 

Where will you be sailing?


----------



## Kencigler (Aug 3, 2014)

Barnegat Bay. (Price was already negotiated. Owner replaced a mixing elbow and a battery that was dead. Rest was on me. Feel like I got a very good deal.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet and congratulations on the boat, nothing better than the feel of a new to you boat. Post some pics for us.


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats and best of luck!!!


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

:worthless::worthless:


----------

